# Harley of Scotland Shetland



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Perchance, does anyone own one of these shetland sweaters?

I've perused the choices from O'Connell, J Press, and Andover to fulfill this part of my winter wishlist, but I haven't seen much play here about the Harley available from Bahles. They are a little more reasonably priced than either the Press or O'Connell.

Here is the lineup they offer:



I particularly like the color "Grouse."


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Harley's known for their machined fair isle knitwear, especially wimmen's'. Harley makes private label knitwear for, amongst others, Cable Car Clothiers of San Francisco.

Bahle's shetlands appear to be Harley's "Voe True Shetland" plain crew neck ( > left click second from left on top row thumbnail ). From the photos the sweater appears to be seamless, but not brushed.

How much do similar Press and O'Connell's fetch? The Harley seems advantageously priced compared to last year's, or was it the year before?, Ben Silver seamless rendition.

Harley has not updated their web site since last year - which may portend another one biting the dust?


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

Jamgood, you're awesome. Thanks for great information you provide.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

Also, Spirit of Shetland (www.shetland-knitwear.com) will make you a nice crewneck for about $90 delivered to the US in one of about a zillion colors, and you can even specify measurements if you want.

colors:

https://www.simplyshetland.net/Jamieson-Spindrift.html

I just took delivery of one and it's about as Shetland-y as one could hope for. Took about a month to have one made to my specs (they had to order that particular color of wool)


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

I ordered a large in Denim, they sold out of the medium grey in my size that I was coveting, so I pulled the trigger before the denim went. I will report back with initial impressions. Probably won't be able to wear it for two months though. Funny, I haven't worn a shetland sweater in thirty years, hadn't really thought of one in that time either. This forum is really messing with my head. The next thing you know, I will be wearing cardigans.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Charles Saturn said:


> I ordered a large in Denim, they sold out of the medium grey in my size that I was coveting, so I pulled the trigger before the denim went. I will report back with initial impressions. Probably won't be able to wear it for two months though. Funny, I haven't worn a shetland sweater in thirty years, hadn't really thought of one in that time either. This forum is really messing with my head. The next thing you know, I will be wearing cardigans.


Like you, Charles, I haven't worn a shetland since I was an undergraduate. Of course, living in the South doesn't encourage sweater purchases. I ordered the "Grouse" yesterday. We'll compare notes.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Mississippi Mud said:


> Like you, Charles, I haven't worn a shetland since I was an undergraduate. Of course, living in the South doesn't encourage sweater purchases. I ordered the "Grouse" yesterday. We'll compare notes.


By the time I was an undergraduate, Patagonia and the advent of fleece were fully upon us, so I have to go all the way back to high school for that. Funny, just last year I donated my last few pieces of wool, ravaged by moths, all of them. I must say I gagged a bit when I saw what a decent wool sweater costs these days. Seems not that long ago that discounted wool V-neck's were piled high at every Macy's around Christmas. I think I might be due for a nice charcoal v-neck after the new year, hopefully marked down a bit.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

JakeLA said:


> Also, Spirit of Shetland (www.shetland-knitwear.com) will make you a nice crewneck for about $90 delivered to the US


The website says $172 for a crew neck. Was I looking at the wrong place?


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

Charles Saturn said:


> The website says $172 for a crew neck. Was I looking at the wrong place?


That's for a Fair Isle. Look under "Classic" for the plain crewneck.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Ok, now I see my problem. Did the plain crew neck have that sort of classic loosely constructed shetland collar? I know that sounds vague, but its difficult to describe what I mean.


----------



## Carisbrooke (Nov 12, 2008)

Charles Saturn said:


> Ok, now I see my problem. Did the plain crew neck have that sort of classic loosely constructed shetland collar? I know that sounds vague, but its difficult to describe what I mean.


Spirit of Shetland will do that style of collar if you request it. I think they call it the "single-neck" collar.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I just took delivery of a Spirit of Shetland Fair Isle vest (pictured in Sept Acquisitions thread). The wool is lofty, light, and warm, and has that true Shetland aroma. Their sweaters are "hand framed" by locals at home, as opposed to hand knit by grannies, so they have side seams. But the workmanship is superb, they make to order, and the price is very fair.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

I intend to give the Spirit people a go, but I have a Harley's on order. What did they charge you for shipping?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

something like 12 bucks: ships fast.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

I know its probably hard to say with a vest, but do they run loose or snug? I am a 44, and the large fits a 42, exlarge, a 46, is why I ask. The selection of wools is ridiculous. The natural marls look nice.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

snug: email Barbara with dimensions of a favorite sweater, and they'll fit you.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Awesome, I am definitely getting a few.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

I've now bought 5 Harley Shetlands from The Fine Swine (Maryland shop)....very impressive sweaters and comparatively inexpensive for shetlands (especially with the coupon code through Ivy Style). I bought all of these there.













(grenadine = pinkish red) (spice = orangeish)


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

More Harley purchases.













(Iris / Ravens Purple = purple)(Denim = dark heathered blue)


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

And one more







(Ocean force = royal blue)


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Maxminimus picked up a couple Harley's too....see his blog post at


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Beautiful sweaters, but what an awful website. One picture with 4 colors that don't match up with the 10 colors they offer. I like that pink one from Maximinius' post- I assume that would be Rosebud? 

Could you please tell me what the colors are for the sweaters you have pictured? Are all of them shaggy a la J.Press? How is the sizing- could you give a pit-to-pit measurement? And is the coupon code still valid- I couldn't find it on Ivy Style? Thanks!


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Definitely a small shop....if you call, you will get the owner. The photos I posted above were from him taking pictures for me, which he emailed me to show what colors he had in stock in my size. I agree it is useless to not show all the colors on the website, but at least he was very helpful and accomodating. 

The two colors in Maxminimus' post are Rosebud and Stonehenge, neither of which were available in my size. The colors I purchased are Ocean Force (the royal blue), Denim (the heathery blue), Ravens Purple/Iris, Spice (the orange-ish one), and Grenandine (pinkish red). I don't own any J. Press shaggy dogs, but these are definitely "brushed", with the Denim costing more because it has been brushed more extensively. Personally, I love the lived in look these have - I received immediate compliments on them the first time I wore them.

Never done a pit-to-pit measurement before, so hopefully I've done this right....laying the sweater flat on the floor, it measures 24.5 inches across the chest and is a XL. Code at Ivy Style was IVY20, don't know if it still works.

I will definitely buy more Harley shetlands in the future based on my experience so far. Bahle's of Sutton Bay here in Michigan appear to have a fair selection left on their website for about $90 apiece...well worth it.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

CM Wolff, thanks for your helpful posts. I wonder if you could clarify something for me: when you refer to the "small shop" and the owner, do you mean Harley's in the UK or The Fine Swine? Also, at the risk of being a real nuisance, I'd love it if you went back and edited the previous posts, stating the colors next to the corresponding pictures. There is a lot of overlap, and it would eliminate any potential confusion.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you so much CM Wolff for the valuable information- I hope you continue to enjoy the sweaters for many years to come.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

P Hudson said:


> CM Wolff, thanks for your helpful posts. I wonder if you could clarify something for me: when you refer to the "small shop" and the owner, do you mean Harley's in the UK or The Fine Swine? Also, at the risk of being a real nuisance, I'd love it if you went back and edited the previous posts, stating the colors next to the corresponding pictures. There is a lot of overlap, and it would eliminate any potential confusion.


The Fine Swine is the "small shop" I was referring to. (John Hickman is the gentleman I worked with). Good suggestion re: editing...I'll go for it! (EDIT: now done.)


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Dr. D said:


> Thank you so much CM Wolff for the valuable information- I hope you continue to enjoy the sweaters for many years to come.


Thanks....I have to say these shetlands are addictive.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

CM Wolff said:


> The Fine Swine is the "small shop" I was referring to. (John Hickman is the gentleman I worked with). Good suggestion re: editing...I'll go for it! (EDIT: now done.)


Thank you. That "denim" is really nice. Much to think about.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Hi

For an old time classic. Look at Oconnells for old stock J D McGeorge. Nice/fair prices for this classic shetland sweater.
JD M George was the superior shetland in the 1970 time fram. Beuatiful colors, hues as well.
No finer shetland than McGeorge.
Ben Silver carries Jamieson, marks it up to 180 I think.
Too much for this.
The andover shpe like likes a Jamieson in my past.
Nice day


----------

